# A Vanda na estratosfera



## Mangato

Esta menina não para. Já alcançou os 20000. Volta!, não fiques lá muito tempo, que é lugar frio. Convido a todos a caipirinha para celebrar o retorno.
Beijão


----------



## Naticruz

Olá, Vanda
 
20.000?! Que espectáculo! Um feito digno do Guiness Book. Quem assim se disponibiliza a ajudar o próximo, não merece menos, além do reconhecimento e gratidão de todos os que a lêem e com ela aprendem dia a dia.
 
Muitos parabéns, com um grande beijo ♥
Naticruz


----------



## swift

Vanda:

La moderadorável. Te admiro mucho y me encanta leerte. Muchas gracias por tus fabulosos aportes. =)

Aquí te dejo un obsequio.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

20k? Vanda, com tanto fio já dá para fazer um pulover.

Parabéns!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

WhoSoyEu said:


> 20k? Vanda, com tanto fio já dá para fazer um pulover.
> 
> Parabéns!



UAU!!

Vanda, que espetáculo! 20.000!

Os fóruns moderados por você tem o seu tom, a sua cara! Quantas e quantas vezes você já nos tirou do sufoco...Sua competência, gentileza, perspicácia e objetividade são a sua marca.

P A R A B É N S !! E OBRIGADO POR TUDO!
Ricardo Tavares


----------



## XiaoRoel

Muitos bicos desde a Galiza, Vandiña.


----------



## olivinha

Vanda, querida, parabéns pelos 20 mil! Que seria de nós no forum de Português sem a sua graça?
Um beijo,
Olie


----------



## Vanda

Gatão, por isso estou vendo que estou tão gorda. Tinha que ter uma desculpa, 20 kilos a mais. E pra nós todos, caipirinha e churrasco!
Nati sumida, você faz falta!
Swift, adorável é você!
Xiao, bicos galegos! yammy!
Ricardo, você também sumiu. Dá um jeito de aparecer mais, menino!
WSY, pulôver? nahhh, tô muito gorda! Quando muito um cachecol.
Olie, você também perdeu o caminho de casa, menina?!

Obrigada a todos pelo carinho, que vocês sabem ser recíproco! Além do vício (argh), é a presença de vocês que nos faz continuar!


----------



## Nanon

Um pulôver com muitos fios? Hahaha, eu sei fazer, é só pedir... mas isso demora muito! Daqui a 40.000 posts você terá um modelo exclusivo. Por enquanto... ouvi dizer que o frio emagrece .
Vandinha, seus 20.000 posts são uma festa para nós, para os fóruns e para a língua portuguesa. Obrigada por me contagiar com o vício !
20 mil beijos!!!


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicidades, Vandiña!!


----------



## Nonstar

Cacildis!! Só uma moderadora de peso (cê sabe que eu tô falando dos posts) güenta a gente! 

Um grande abraço, Vanda, e seja sempre bem-vinda aqui nestas (feinhas) bandas! 

Milhares de beijins!


----------



## la_machy

*¡Muchas felicidades, Vanda!* 

Un regalito (click).

Marie


----------



## gatogab

*20.000*​ 
*VANDA*​ 
*Y LA PONES*
*JUNTO*
*A LA DE *
*MARIE*​ 
*GG*​ 
​


----------



## rusita preciosa

Vanda! Wow! 2OK!!!
Parabéns-issimos! Мои поздравления!
Love reading you!


----------



## Vampiro

Parabéns minha amiga, feliz postiversário.
Você é muito especial pra este foro.
Abraços e beijinhos.

E.
_


----------



## Vanda

Aninha, continue tecendo o ''cachecol'' pra gente usar quando voltar a Itacaré e falar baianês.
Rainha Inês, sumida também, muito obrigada!
NonSystar, pô meu, é feim mas a gente gosta assim mermo! Valeu!
La Machy, lindas flores! Like you that adorns the forums!
Gato, você sabe que a orquídea é minha flor preferida, não é? Por que será?! 
Preciosa Rusita, the inverse is also true! 
Eita, Vampiro! De você não tenho medo! Você também faz muita falta nestas paragens!

Obrigada a todos! In truth it is also because of all of you that we are around. So many friends, I have never seen!


----------



## ewie

GAAAAH!!!! I keep missing stuff.
_*Congratulazões, Vandinha!*

_I knit you a pie


----------



## gatogab

Vanda said:


> Gato, você sabe que a orquídea é minha flor preferida, não é? Por que será?!


 
Por que será?! 

Não pode ser senão por isto:
*VANDA*​


----------



## Tomby

Muitos parabéns e 20000 agradecimentos!


----------



## Vanda

TT!!! Saudades do nosso morcego favorito! Obrigada!
Joãozinho, desta vez você se superou! Cumé que consegue achar uma figura daquela?! Thank you, Mr. Ewie!


----------



## Outsider

Muitos parabéns, Vanda! 

Continua imparável na sua paciência e sensatez.


----------



## Vanda

Out, acho que nunca vou te apanhar (olha só onde você está). A não ser que você tome chá de sumiço (como tem feito) dos fóruns! Mas, pelo amor de Deus, nem pense nisso! Você faz tanta falta no nosso cantinho!!!


----------



## Outsider

E na simpatia.


----------



## merquiades

Parabéns Vanda!  Com 22130 posts acho que ganhaste!  Obrigado por todas essas mensagens e sobre todo por estar aquí sempre entre nós, chéia de alegria e de bom humor!


----------



## Macunaíma

Vandinha, você é a nossa moderadora brasileira que não desiste nunca, a síndica que qualquer condomínio pediu a Deus  

Para comemorar sua ascenção à estratosfera, qual balão de São João desgovernado saído de Ubá, eu trouxe esta humilde oferenda de pães de queijo, sempre indispensáveis. E meu abração.

ParabÊz, como diz um senhor meu vizinho aqui hehe


----------



## Vanda

Merquiades, e nós queremos contar com você também por aqui sempre com essa sensatez.
Macu, que faz jus ao nome, eita preguicinha danada, menino! Para de comer frango com quiabo e pão de queijo e apareça mais, sô!

Obrigada a todos!


----------



## romarsan

Vandinha guapa, acabo de encontrarte con este hilo cuando tú ya vas por los 22 mil y pico ¡Madre mía!.

Siempre con ese humor suave tan tuyo, me encanta leerte.
Vamos a celebrarlo...


----------



## Vanda

Romarsan, gracias por los tapas! Estoy comiendolos (??) todavía! Deliciosos!

Obrigada pelo carinho!


----------



## uchi.m

Vandinha, um abraço pelos 20k. Prometo que não vou mais te dar trabalho esse ano que tá vindo hehehe.

(mais uma promessa com qualidade Tabajara )


----------

